# My FASTEST catty



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep I think this is my fastest yet, I think It's right good looking too, Dankung Terminator, with cocktail setup, used 2040 tubes for cocktail and 1745 for pouch tubes, pulls smooth(to 33-34in.) and really puts 44 cal and 50 cal thru the air quicker than anything I have shot, no way of measuring other than penetration, and that is greater than anything I have at the time, shoots good, but takes a little time to get alla the 6 tubes per side in alignment, just another fun thing to do when bored.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive tried that way with a double then a single, but never thought of mixing the 2 , i only used 20/40, good idea, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one Bugar. Keep us posted!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

a very smart setup!!

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Bugar said:


> Yep I think this is my fastest yet, I think It's right good looking too, Dankung Terminator, with cocktail setup, used 2040 tubes for cocktail and 1745 for pouch tubes, pulls smooth(to 33-34in.) and really puts 44 cal and 50 cal thru the air quicker than anything I have shot, no way of measuring other than penetration, and that is greater than anything I have at the time, shoots good, but takes a little time to get alla the 6 tubes per side in alignment, just another fun thing to do when bored.


How many fork hits you get shooting that large of ammo with such narrow fork widths?

BTW, great idea!


----------



## dmy89 (Jan 11, 2011)

shouldnt be getting any fork hits unless ur holding your slingshot crooked . theres plenty of space for a 44cal n 50 cal ball to pass through


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Never thought of turning the taper around like that I may just have to give that one a try


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Never had a fork hit-at all











SlingMan said:


> Yep I think this is my fastest yet, I think It's right good looking too, Dankung Terminator, with cocktail setup, used 2040 tubes for cocktail and 1745 for pouch tubes, pulls smooth(to 33-34in.) and really puts 44 cal and 50 cal thru the air quicker than anything I have shot, no way of measuring other than penetration, and that is greater than anything I have at the time, shoots good, but takes a little time to get alla the 6 tubes per side in alignment, just another fun thing to do when bored.


How many fork hits you get shooting that large of ammo with such narrow fork widths?

BTW, great idea!
[/quote]


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

we make a lot of tests with a chrony, the chinestubes are very good! but the best is theraband!! 
20*50 tubes shoot with 10mm steel max. 70 m/s then is finito!
Threaband Gold same ammo same shoter same slingshot 89 m/s
Theratubes Green all the same 60m/s
the only disadvantage of theraband: it have only the half livetime of chinestubes! when you have luck!

the the conclusion:
- Theraband: the absolut best!
- Chinestubes: very good
- Theratubes: Forget it!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> we make a lot of tests with a chrony, the chinestubes are very good! but the best is theraband!!
> 20*50 tubes shoot with 10mm steel max. 70 m/s then is finito!
> Threaband Gold same ammo same shoter same slingshot 89 m/s
> Theratubes Green all the same 60m/s
> ...


Ahh, but I think you may have the wrong idea....

Sometimes I really don't understand the huge emphasis on maximum speed coupled with a loss of durability with a slingshot. I understand what Bugar is doing here because this is doesn't done often, and it's pretty cool to create a chinese tube bandset that will be his fastest, yet still last a very long time.

Concerning your little study, it's good to see you did some speed tests. Yet, I can't really agree with the way you went about it then made those very specific evaluations. You cannot say: "Chinese Tubes : very good" when you only tested 2040's and we don't know the configuration ...there is still 1745s, 1842s, etc.

Also, you can't just say "forget it" to theratubes!







They work perfectly fine, not everyone strives fir the absolute fastest bands possible. Thera-green is a very smooth shooter and as with most tubes they will last a very good amount of time. They also do well with heavier ammo which do not require as much speed behind them for penetration and power hits. Plus we don't even know your draw or configuration, maybe they could do better? (180 fps is still excellent)

As to the thera-golds yes they are usually the fastest. At the same time, they usually don't last the longest (not always true though)..... Along with that, good results, but again what was your band configuration and draw?

Just things to think about, and you cannot solely judge a band by it's speed...... durability, price, ease of use, etc. come in to play as well.

This topic is about Bugar's newly discovered fast bandset, don't take away from it by stating what you have found is better.

I think it's pretty awesome Bugar, keep us updated on how it shoots, maybe some penetration pictures or something!









Cheers - John


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

My next experiment will be mixing some therabands with the chinese tubes, kind of like a cocktail theraband chinese tube setup, have finally figured it out, just have to do it, I believe the speed will be greater, I like the draw smoothness of therabands, and the speed, but they just do not last as long as tubes (of anybodys)
When I set up my bands or tubes, I always cut them long ,and keep shortening them every few shots or so until I get them(whatever kind) to where they feel right to me, same way on tapering, Just keep the taper, and change for the right feel.
POWER is good, but if it's too much, you get shakey at full draw, and then any accuracy you might have had is gone, big tubes, multi bands,SPEED







, whatever, don't do any good if you can't hit anything











BaneofSmallGame said:


> > we make a lot of tests with a chrony, the chinestubes are very good! but the best is theraband!!
> > 20*50 tubes shoot with 10mm steel max. 70 m/s then is finito!
> > Threaband Gold same ammo same shoter same slingshot 89 m/s
> > Theratubes Green all the same 60m/s
> ...


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> > we make a lot of tests with a chrony, the chinestubes are very good! but the best is theraband!!
> > 20*50 tubes shoot with 10mm steel max. 70 m/s then is finito!
> > Threaband Gold same ammo same shoter same slingshot 89 m/s
> > Theratubes Green all the same 60m/s
> ...


Hello John,
ok I got my answer very brief! you must understand my english ist very bad! i most time use the google translator! so i dont want to write so much.
but now i want tell you in short time what i mean!

1. i want say bugar is on the absolutly right way, he make experiments with cinesetubes! which I have never seen!

2. wie make our shooting test with a lot of rubber we 4 shooting man we have over 10 Slingshots and wie shoot with Theratube Black, Blue, Green, Red, Yellow. 
with Dankung.com tubes 17*45, 20*50, 60*30, with thera band Gold in the size between 10mm an 70mm per side an length between 23cm and 33cm (the mouth, half butterfly, and full Butterfly)
wie shot with ammos from 8mm steel to 20mm Steel and 15mm lead. shoot energy from 6 joule to 45joule.

3. the Complete Summary is my short post! using examples of 3! bugar he said has stated that he has shot fast strong and I wanted to say in which he has the correct term gums!

if I have diverted the topic I'm sorry but I hope it was still interesant.

of course, is all a matter of opinion but we have it black on white

if someone wants to buy the theratubes, we no longer need! we have all colours!

so and now back tu the tread! bugar we test your set and send you the feed back it is interesant!

john we can start a new tread and i will tell you all the details over the tests! it is intersant! 
but it would be better to make friends rolf *http://slingshotforu...user/1306-rolf/ *he was always there and can do much better English than me!

regards


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright, I perfectly understand Tobs.









Your English isn't all that bad and it is good to hear you guys are trying as many bands and ammo as you can in as many ways as possible. That will bring some good information to the table..

I just didn't understand it at first because it seemed as though you were knocking tubes and Bugars set up, and then declaring flatband supremacy.... Yes it is all a mater of opinion, but I don't like it when perfectly good bands are counted out.

I'm glad you've cleared things up







, it's good to know.....I look forward to more information on your tests, for now we'll watch and learn from Bugar with his interesting ideas.

All the best - John


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Chains and tubes combined!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Chains and tubes combined!


. . . and?


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

Good job.

By the way, does your forks made in China?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

First, I admire all the members here for whom English is not their first language, especially those who don't know much English at all and have to rely on computer translations. It takes courage and a love of slingshots to communicate here that way. Kudos to all of you.

Here's my take on rubber. There is no "best" slingshot rubber. I use Thera Tubes, hardware store tubes, Theraband, Chinese tubes, gum rubber, medical grade latex, and 107 rubber bands, and each type is good at something. At the moment I'm leaning towards latex for speed with good durability. I'd rate it tops for hunting flatbands. A real surprise is the 107 rubber bands; cheap, durable, and pretty good speed. I make a lot of aluminum bent-rod frames and Thera tubes are great for that type of slingshot. I like to experiment and am pleased to have such a variety of rubber to play with, but if I could only get one type, I could still enjoy the hobby with any of the rubber I listed.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Me too have tried a comparison, with my software chrony and some penetration test, with differents set between tubes. Resoultes, else if poors, where posted here more than one years ago. Now I must admit I don't rearly care what I am shooting, but how I am shooting. I mean that for my habits: plinking and hunting, i rely only on the seat of the pants sensations about speed and I way prefer a smooth draw to anything else. Untill quarries still felt down that's all I need to be happy. But I appreciate the most any effort to find the best combination as you both have done because this adds knowledte to all us. I'll like to find some good chain to try them too


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bugar said:


> Yep I think this is my fastest yet, I think It's right good looking too, Dankung Terminator, with cocktail setup, used 2040 tubes for cocktail and 1745 for pouch tubes, pulls smooth(to 33-34in.) and really puts 44 cal and 50 cal thru the air quicker than anything I have shot, no way of measuring other than penetration, and that is greater than anything I have at the time, shoots good, but takes a little time to get alla the 6 tubes per side in alignment, just another fun thing to do when bored.


Hey Bugar, thanks for the post. I saw someone else post with this type set up. Tried it, but the string and tying were not the best but I liked the set up.

My question is, since my draw is 32 inches and close to yours, what lengths are the tubes you make the loops from? Thanks.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> Yep I think this is my fastest yet, I think It's right good looking too, Dankung Terminator, with cocktail setup, used 2040 tubes for cocktail and 1745 for pouch tubes, pulls smooth(to 33-34in.) and really puts 44 cal and 50 cal thru the air quicker than anything I have shot, no way of measuring other than penetration, and that is greater than anything I have at the time, shoots good, but takes a little time to get alla the 6 tubes per side in alignment, just another fun thing to do when bored.


Hey Bugar, thanks for the post. I saw someone else post with this type set up. Tried it, but the string and tying were not the best but I liked the set up.

My question is, since my draw is 32 inches and close to yours, what lengths are the tubes you make the loops from? Thanks.
[/quote]


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice band setup, want give a try


----------

